# Suche kostenlosen HTML-Editor (WYSIWYG)



## HTS (13. November 2008)

Hallo,

mein Vater möchte eine Homepage selbst pflegen (nur ein paar Texte ergänzen/ändern). Daher suche ich für ihn einen leicht zu bedienenden, kostenlosen HTML-Editor, der nicht rein Text-basiert ist, sondern ihm schon bei der Bearbeitung zeigt, wie die Seite aussehen wird.

Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp?

Gruß & Danke
Hendrik


----------



## Adrenalize (13. November 2008)

Nvu und Kompozer wären zwei WYSIWYG-Editoren auf Basis des Mozilla-Composers (dem Nachfolger des Netscape Composers). Sonst fällt mir da eigentlich auch nichts Kostenloses ein.

Ich selber hab meist Phase5 genommen, das ist aber ein Quelltexteditor.


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2008)

Ich würde auch Kompozer nehmen. Da haben wir in der Schule auch schon mit gearbeitet.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. November 2008)

Weaverslave, is aber nich mit Vorschau. Ansonsten vll. Joomla.


----------



## HeNrY (15. November 2008)

Wo ist Joomla nen WYSIWYG-Editor?
Das ist nen aufgeblähtes (schäbiges) CMS


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. November 2008)

ich mein als alternative. is vielleicht einfacher zu bedienen, wenn man von webdesign nicht soviel ahnung hat. und schäbig is es schon gleich gar nicht!!!


----------



## Filico (16. November 2008)

ich benutze seit neuestem das Aptana Studio. Basiert auf Eclipse, hat sich aber auf Webentwicklung spezialisiert.


----------



## k-b (22. November 2008)

Und das ist WYSIWYG? Das ist eher ein Editor für Ajaxspezifische Programmieraufgaben..


----------



## Filico (22. November 2008)

Nicht nur. Vereinfacht ungemein das Schreiben von Code und das Ansehen des Ergebnisses.

Sicherlich gibt es Programme, die das Prinzip des WYSIWYG besser machen als Aptana. Man muss sich ja auch nicht auf ein Programm versteifen. Eins für das GUI-Design und ein anderes für das eigentliche Programmieren geht auch. Ich kenne mich jedenfalls mit Eclipse ein wenig aus, von daher fällt mir auch das Arbeiten mit Aptana nicht schwer.


----------



## k-b (22. November 2008)

Ich habe schon jahrelang mit Eclipse gearbeitet und will nur noch davon weg 
Alles so schrecklich aufgebläht, alles so langsam. Aptana (gerade auch wegen Radrails von mir benutzt) treibt das ganze noch mehr ins Extrem. Ständig und ständig abstürze, und wenn nicht spinnt mal ein Feature. Aptana ist so ziemlich das schlechteste das aufm Markt ist und sollte man meiden wenn man nicht gerade mit ihren Produkten arbeitet.

Netbeans hat in der seit ein paar Tagen aktuellen Version jetzt vollen PHP-Support und Ruby (on Rails) Support - also genau die beiden Sprachen die ich brauche. Ich bin überaus zufrieden. Da es echt schnell läuft und nicht wie Eclipse das ganze System bremst. Ist unbedingt mal ein Blick wert.

Eclipse nutze ich nur noch ohne Plugins, und nur noch für Java.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Eclipse nutze ich nur noch ohne Plugins, und nur noch für Java.


Hm, ist nicht Netbeans die bessere IDE, speziell für JAVA? Ist immerhin sponsored by SUN. 

Hab mal für C++ mit Eclipse arbeiten müssen (CDT) und fands auch nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## k-b (22. November 2008)

Ja Netbeans ist von Sun. Komischerweise ist Java das einzige wofür ich sie nicht benutze. 
Ist nicht schlecht, aber Eclipse ist einfach besser in diesen Punkten. Zumindest Eclipse ohne Addons


----------



## HTS (29. November 2008)

Ich hab mich übrigens für nvu entschieden: ist leicht zu handhaben und erfüllt in diesem Fall die Anforderung voll und ganz.

Danke & Gruß @adrenalize !
Hendrik


----------



## EEH67 (30. November 2008)

Ich könnte dir "Phase 5 Editor" empfehlen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Dezember 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> Ich hab mich übrigens für nvu entschieden: ist leicht zu handhaben und erfüllt in diesem Fall die Anforderung voll und ganz.
> 
> Danke & Gruß @adrenalize !
> Hendrik



Nimm nicht NVU - besser den Nachfolger "Kompozer" ! - allein damit du beim CSS-Editieren nicht immer das Fenster zuklicken mußt bevor die Änderungen sichtbar werden!


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja, Kompozer wäre die bessere Wahl, da Nvu ja afaik nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird.


----------

